# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Snowscoot fuer Bastler abzugeben

## Sethimus

Ich haett noch ein zerlegtes Dirty rumliegen. Braeuchte ein Neues Carving Kit, Boards sind arg reparaturbeduerftig. 



Rahmen



Rahmen von oben, viele Lackabkratzer vom Liften



Rahmen von vorn



Frontboard



Frontboard unten



Frontboard Schaden rechts




Frontboard Schaden links



Frontboard Schaden links detail



Backboard



Backboard unten



Backboard Schaden 



Backboard Schaden detail



Was noch vom Carving/Befestigungskit uebrig ist.
Eine Fuehrung ist kaputt, ein Gummipuffer abgebrochen, von den Inserts sind 2 defekt, ein Gummipfropfen von der Standflaeche fehlt

Wer Interesse hat, PM mit Preisvorschlag an mich senden...

----------


## Gordobs

Nettes gerät, wieviel Arbeitsstunden müsste man den in diesem Teil reinstecken? Nur so ungefähr, wenn du das weist.

----------


## Sethimus

schwer zu sagen, das einfachste wird das befestigungskit sein, die gibts von jykk und insane toys. ob man die boards noch retten kann weiss ich nicht, theoretisch muesste man die an der seite aufhebeln und neu verkleben. ob man die stahlkante wieder gerade gebogen bekommt ist mir nicht bekannt.

----------


## M47

hi, hab dir auf snowscoot-rider schon geschrieben... ist das scoot noch zu haben?lg und ride on

----------


## Sethimus

*verkauft*

----------

